# OK GUYS enough is enough



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

This is getting on my nerves. Don't know why it's sideways. I guess that's just the way these go.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

Maybe you're so used to shooting sideways, you took a camera pic that way without thinking? I dunno, just a thought.

Mark


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Is that snow in the photo?

As for the picture showing up sideways, I have the same problem when I post a photo from my phone. It doesn't matter which way the photo is oriented the photo post sideways. Someone said if you crop the photo slightly it will post correctly but I've never tried.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a free program that I use. Pix-builder https://downloads.tomsguide.com/Studio-PixBuilder,0301-6550.html that does more than I need. I use it for sling photos and crop/fiddle with contrast and brightness. I don't have a printer right now, but when I did, I could load template and make them any size I liked. I have a folder marked things to post that I put stuff to print or work and a things to post2 to move from the first and save. I looks more complicated than it is. I'm so Comp illiterate that if PORN had one more letter the Missus would have to find it for me. So it has got to be easy. :imslow:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you Flipgun! I'm not sure what happened.

GG no it was hail stones. Most ran off before I took the photo. My catch box over by the fence got hammered. Third day in a row of this. Just pouring down rain.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sun came out today and I'm back to being good natured again. smile


----------

